# Clippers at the bottom



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

26.) Los Angeles Clippers 

They lost Bobby Simmons, which will hurt them defensively. To counteract the loss, they signed Cuttino Mobley. He’s a good scorer and decent defender. But c’mon this is still the Clippers. 

lol thats mean 

LINK


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> 26.) Los Angeles Clippers
> 
> They lost Bobby Simmons, which will hurt them defensively. To counteract the loss, they signed Cuttino Mobley. He’s a good scorer and decent defender. But c’mon this is still the Clippers.
> 
> ...



That guy does not know what he is talking about. I wonder if he has ever seen the Clippers play or has a clue about basketball.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

That list is absolutely terrible.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thats the same article that was posted already. What is everyone linking to this terrible write up? didnt this come from dime magazine or something?

First off, clippers are NEAR the bottom, not AT the bottom on that list. If i had my way, id have the clippers AT the bottom in every one of these things. It will just mean that there is NO pressure nor expectations on the clippers, not to mention, will add to the sweetness of them finishing ahead of most of those teams like the lakers, come the regular season. 

Also we are loosing defense because of bobby? Bobby was no flat foot who hurt his team on defense completely, but he wasnt exactly a deffensive stopper. Maggette is not a downgrade deffensively at the SF position.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Thats the same article that was posted already. What is everyone linking to this terrible write up? didnt this come from dime magazine or something?
> 
> First off, clippers are NEAR the bottom, not AT the bottom on that list. If i had my way, id have the clippers AT the bottom in every one of these things. It will just mean that there is NO pressure nor expectations on the clippers, not to mention, will add to the sweetness of them finishing ahead of most of those teams like the lakers, come the regular season.
> 
> Also we are loosing defense because of bobby? Bobby was no flat foot who hurt his team on defense completely, but he wasnt exactly a deffensive stopper. Maggette is not a downgrade deffensively at the SF position.



sorry about the topic title ..what i ment to say is ...clippers TOWARDS the bottom i wasnt tryin to put the team down and i wasnt sayin the lakers are better then any1 and its not like the lakers wrote the article....o and srry i didnt see who posted this b4


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i wasnt saying why YOU were linking to it...i was saying that it seems like REALGM also has linked to it. I think originally it was on another website like fox sports or something...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

His main argument is c'mon there the Clippers, Damm I love that critical thinking was that inductive or deductive :clown:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dont listen to LakerMike. This guy doesnt know anything about the CLips. He is just a *edit*. Hey LakerMIke, who had the best record in LA last year? Get used to it, its gonna happen again this year.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

He put the knicks at 8 (i think this guy is on something)
nuggets are behind the lakers (is he on pot)
the suns are 15 (he is on pot)
and his reasoning that the clippers are 26 is because they're the clippers (my mistake he is on blow)


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah Stupid Thread


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Dont listen to LakerMike. This guy doesnt know anything about the CLips. He is just a kid with a big mouth. Hey LakerMIke, who had the best record in LA last year? Get used to it, its gonna happen again this year.


lol your funny cuz i didnt even say 1 bad thing about the clippers not 1 think ....u need to watch ur facts cuz i didnt say anything


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Houston is ranked at 3!!! Even the Pacers are ranked worse than them (4)! They know nothing.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I think it's cute that the lakers are ranked at ten on that list, when they have no shot of making the playoffs. It'll make me feel good when you guys tell Lakermike I told you so.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ownerofpueblo said:


> I think it's cute that the lakers are ranked at ten on that list, when they have no shot of making the playoffs. It'll make me feel good when you guys tell Lakermike I told you so.




man ur on crack.....all of u are on crack ....quote me where i said clippers are not goin to make the playoffs and lakers are in this thread ......did i write the damn article NO i didnt i even said that its mean that who ever wrote that put the clippers towards the bottom....so i dont know where ur gettin it 4rm


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Seriously folks, he didn't say anything. 

Just cause he's a laker fan doesn't mean we gotta harass him & his team.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

WOW, that is a terrible list... I mean TERRIBLE.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's sad really, because people are so quick to write off the Clippers and support teams based only on what they think they see. Even Sports Illustrated marked the Clippers as the worst in the Western conference for 2004-2005....

What a Surprise... Same with Phoenix.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

leidout said:


> Seriously folks, he didn't say anything.
> 
> Just cause he's a laker fan doesn't mean we gotta harass him & his team.



thnx


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

U Obviously Dont Know Lakermike Very Well


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> U Obviously Dont Know Lakermike Very Well


i'm familiar with his other posts, but in this case he didn't say anything.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah LakerMike was talking **** in that other thread, but he didnt do anything in this one.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

True But We All Know His True Intentions.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Please stay on topic, which is bashing the article not LakerMike.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok. The Article Is Horrible And Was Already Posted.


----------

